# Cannot run the macro .... The macro may not be available in this workbook or all macros may be disabled.



## kmcaron (Dec 23, 2022)

On the development tab, there is a warning triangle for the Macro Security.  I have verified all macros are enabled (not recommended by microsoft).  I have buttons assigned to macros.  click on one of these buttons highlights it like to edit. Developer mode if off.   Right select on button shows the button is assigned to the correct macro.  

Finally, I reassigned it the the macro and clicked ok.  Now I get the <Subject/Title> message.  I can Visual Basic window and run the macro.  It works like it always had before. 

I remember several years ago having *.exd files caused a similar problem.  I looked in \AppData\Local\Temp and could not find and *.exd files. 
I am using the Office 365 execl application on my machine (not thru the browser)

Any ideas? Google searches show old *.exd messages or direct to set the "Trusted Center" > "Macro Settings". 





It is probably an Office update,  but can't resolve it. 

Ken


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 24, 2022)

Have you tried enabling Excel 4.0 macros? I had a LAMBDA that used an Excel 4.0 macro and couldn't get it to work until I did that. Check out the MS Support article *Working with Excel 4.0 macros*.


----------



## kmcaron (Dec 24, 2022)

jdellasala said:


> Have you tried enabling Excel 4.0 macros? I had a LAMBDA that used an Excel 4.0 macro and couldn't get it to work until I did that. Check out the MS Support article *Working with Excel 4.0 macros*.


Yeah I tried that, also.
The interesing thing (maybe was always this way is the warning symbol in front of the "Macro Security" Button.
I even tried adding the location the file is at as a trusted location.  I checked to make sure the file suffix is xlsm. I'll try saving as an xlsx file, then save it as an xlsm.  Maybe it "lost" it's macro state?!?

This worked 6 months ago.


----------

